# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.20 - New models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.20 - New models and features* 
SPD SP Platform 
- FlashLoader package updated
SC773x Loaders updated: Generic, Android 5 and Alternative for both mode
SC5735 Loaders updated, Alternative Loader also activated
Support for new FL+DRAM types: Latest SC773x, SC9830 models 
- Flash Engine updated
Some bugfixes and improvements
PAC files handling improved 
- Firmware Reading improved
New types supported
Brand-specific improvements 
- Service operations improved
Activated HWInfo Read/Write module - *WorldFirst*
- Allow read, identify, backup and restore HWinfo data for phones, which use it
- Symptoms of wrong HWData: blank LCD, not working touch panel etc.
- Automatic version/info and revision identify during read 
FRP reset improved
NVM operations improved
Fix BB option during NV write revised and improved
Repair security in FlashMode revised
SPUnlock improved. Note: signed types are not supported yet! 
- Other
AppMAnager (AV) dictionary updated
AltLDR option revised for SC9830
Some improvements and bugfixes at all    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

